
Porsche Design’s expensive 2-in-1 laptop hits the FCC ahead of April release - benologist
https://liliputing.com/2017/03/porsche-designs-expensive-2-1-laptop-hits-fcc-ahead-april-release.html
======
maxharris
Why does it have to say "PORSCHE DESIGN" right in your face? When I open my
current MacBook Pro, I don't see any Apple logo or words, either on the
topcase or on or around the screen. (I do recall that very old MacBook Pros
did have a label under the screen, but Apple hasn't done that crap in years!)

I will not buy a product made by a company so insecure about its place in the
world that it insists on shoving its ugly branding in my face as I use it.

Furthermore, it is especially galling that they use the word "design" to
promote a thing that's so blatantly tacky.

